# Ostsee: Hering und Dorsch in kritischem Zustand



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2020)

Und trotz all dieser Fakten finden sich immer noch "Interessenvertreter", die ein Festhalten an der kommerziellen Fischerei auf diese Arten in der Ostsee fordern. Das sind auch die Totengräber des Angelns, nur um noch einige Jahre eine todgeweihte Branche am Leben zu erhalten und sich ggf. noch einige Wählerstimmen zu sichern.


----------

